# Alternate Tuning Question



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Dumb question but I'm into the wine and this just came to me.

I'm still using Standard tuning.

With Alternate tunings, Drop D, DADGAD etc. do you maintain the same chord shapes? I'm thinking they must be different as the individual string notes will now be different, but maybe not? Or do you just call the new chord whatever the new root is or? See NOW my brain hurts!

What up?

Oh, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Unfortunately, you have to learn new chord shapes...

Open D or G is already forming simple major chords, but you have to manage, minors and 7th.

Drop D is quite similar to standard, except the bass 6th string.
Drop DG nearby...

DADGAD ("D sus4") is nearby Open D DADF#AD

Open G offers two beasts : DGDGBD for blues (and GBDGBD for country). but, as you see, strings 2-3-4 are same as standard.

But if you have tablatures, it is quite easy though long to manually transpose on word text files.

Look at that when wine vapors clear... ;-)


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

If I may ad: the shapes are different but most are, "familiar". Further in the open tunings I find the chords feel,sound more open, if that makes sense. I would humbly suggest open G is a good place to start. Very pretty. Joe Walsh, Dire Straights, Doobie Bro's, and of course Johnny Winter for eg. (You may want to hack off a hunk of copper pipe for a slide, too.  )


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

